# My new creation :)



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey,

I wanted to show you my newest creation .
I made a new snuggle bag for Rocky, including matching toys; a heart, a bone and a donut. 
(Unfortunately the pictures are a little blury as my camera doesn't take good photos no longer when its darker ).


























Rocky seems to like it in his new snuggle bag!! And he absolutely loves his new toys, especially the donut


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

that is so adorable! 
i wish i could do things like that!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awww those are great!! You're so create & motivated. I have a hard time getting my sewing maching out & going let alone do all what you do! ;D Rocky looks very pleased with his new goods...


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I love the colors..


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

This is how COMFY Rocky is in his new snuggle bag ♥


----------



## Nohauk (Sep 6, 2011)

Well done!!! Love it!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2011)

So cute! Its got me thinking I must get the sewing machine out and see what I can do!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

That is awesome stuff! He looks comfy


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I just have to show these 2 extra photos. Rocky loves playing with his new donut toy (another one I made) and he loves it soo much, that he even doesn't want let go while he is dead tired and falling asleep . So cute!


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

That photo of him cuddling the donut is so cute!


----------



## Miinerva (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh i absolutely love it  Makes me wanna bring out the sewing machine again


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Very cute!!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

He's a cutie.


----------



## Stephanie3378 (Sep 27, 2011)

SO cute! I saw your post yesterday with your new siggy and was admiring the bag he is in! I thought you made the bone, heart and doughnut on the computer to match the bag!
Amazing job and I see Rocky agrees!!


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

You are quite the crafter indeed.:nhappy3:
Too cute!!!! Bet he loves it, looks so nice warm/cozy.
Blessings.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwwww, such sweet pics!!! And you did a great job!!! : )


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!  



Stephanie3378 said:


> SO cute! I saw your post yesterday with your new siggy and was admiring the bag he is in! *I thought you made the bone, heart and doughnut on the computer to match the bag!*
> Amazing job and I see Rocky agrees!!


haha, don't blame you for thinking I just made them on the computer . But yes they are indeed real :coolwink:


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

These are 2 pink snuggle bag and matching toy sets I made.


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

omg that pink set is ADORABLE!!! how much do you sell them for if you sell them?


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I have sent you a PM .


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

WOW! Lucky Rocky to have such a talented mom! Love the bags & the toys


----------



## Vampy Vera (Nov 3, 2011)

So cute!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## MY2CHIBABIES (May 5, 2010)

oh, so sweet, he looks so comfy; wish I knew how to sew, i would make one for my little Chance.


----------

